# Anyone have exp. with Cannondale super V's or other similar single pivot designs?



## Schwazilla (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm 260lbs in riding gear, I haven't started to Uber it and I'm still riding a stock 99 Super V that I picked up. Its running the original fox vanilla and a 900lbs spring and its just a pogo stick right now.

I'm on the bubble of replacing the swing arm for longer travel because I'm not sure about the 3:1 suspension ratio and being able to get an air shock that can support a PSI for my body weight. I've also been looking into new spring coil shocks and haven't seen anything that lists a 1000lbs+ spring available. 

Any ideas? Should I be ok with an air shock?

Thanks!


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

as I understand it the closer you can get to 1:1 on the spring the better it will handle our clyde weight.

also understand that is a 20 year old suspension design... it was a pretty good one back in the day but there are far better suspension designs now but if you've got it it's certainly worth riding


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

needing a 900# coil is a good sign that an air shock probably will not work. 500-550 is kind of high end for modern shocks/bikes.

Unless something else is changing, putting a longer-travel swingarm is just going to increase the leverage ratio, and would probably make the bike perform worse. 

When you say it's like a pogo stick, how is your sag? To me "pogo stick" means uncontrolled movement which is going to happen with an underdamped shock, regardless of if it has the right spring. Your bike is 14 years old and I gather you aren't the original owner; do you know the shock's history? Could be just due for service.

At some point you have to decide how much you want to put into a 15 year old bike vs could you just get a better bike for the same money. Or moving working parts over to a new frame.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

if I had a super V... this is what I'd do with it 
Conversion Kit | cruzbike.com


----------



## Schwazilla (Mar 26, 2013)

Joules said:


> needing a 900# coil is a good sign that an air shock probably will not work. 500-550 is kind of high end for modern shocks/bikes.
> 
> Unless something else is changing, putting a longer-travel swingarm is just going to increase the leverage ratio, and would probably make the bike perform worse.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

Unless there is an inherent incompatibility with my weight and the suspension design I wont be changing the frame. This is more of a labor of love than anything else.

The shock will be replaced with some sort of modern air shock, if for no other reason that just not use 15 year old tech. Currently, even with this 900lbs spring just sitting in the saddle sets the sag at ~50% and peddling on flat paved roads eats up another 25%. Other forums have commented that the spring could have been damaged due to the previous owner turning the preload adjuster too far.

As far as changing the swingarm, from everything I've read regarding changing to the jekyll swingarm and putting on a 7.5x2 shock will keep the ratio at 3:1

For comparison my other bike is an 04 FSR XC with Pushed Float R and I run ~240psi in that.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

donalson said:


> if I had a super V... this is what I'd do with it
> Conversion Kit | cruzbike.com


That rocks. I wish I had one layin' around so I could build one.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

NYrr496 said:


> That rocks. I wish I had one layin' around so I could build one.


I think it's neat... it's a cleaver way of using what you might already have... but I did a quick look and the 1.5" head tube means the superV isn't a good option doh lol... not that that matters to the OP


----------



## CDSV900Rider98 (Jun 14, 2009)

Cool, I was searching for something about my CDSV900 and noticed someone posted that the 900 is for pounds in the springs coil strength, I weigh as much as the original author of this thread. I think the coil is about 3 inches long, so does that mean it has a total 2700 pounds of resistance, then I searched the internet and found this link Mountain Bike Spring Rate Calculator I need to learn more about their terms and visit SpokesEtc in Fairfax, VA. I love my bike it has been extremely durable for me. I like everyone's responses too. I am the original owner and started to ride again this summer after five-(5) years of my Super V Girl leaning against my wall. I also saw a photo of someone upgrading their CDSV900 with disc brakes - this is something that I would like to consider. Any suggestions?


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice work in sticking with your Super V. If it works stick with it!! Don't buy into the marketing that you need a new bike every couple of years! Lots of older bikes are build much better (durable) than newer ones. Ride on!


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

The guy that invented the Uber V goes by RW420 here on MTBR. 

I had a 1050# spring on the Vanilla and it still wasn't enough to get less than 40% sag even when pre-loaded beyond what it should have been. I weighed about 270lbs then. I ended up replacing the stock Vanilla shock on my 1999 SV900 with a Manitou 4 - Way Swinger Air and replaced the stock 80mm travel Headshock with a 130mm travel conventional fork, and it made it a much better riding bike. Then I bought a Giant Reign frame and I ended up selling the SV900 frame to RW420 about 6 or 7 years ago. He converted it to an Uber V.

The SV900 was was pretty nice except for the single pivot getting very stiff when braking on a descent. I rode the piss out of it and the pivot bushing still looked like brand new when I tore it apart to ship it away.


----------



## CDSV900Rider98 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks, my Super V Girl and I are doing great on the NOVA trails. I have been very impressed with the Panaracer FireXC Pro Tires that were given to me for really dirt cheap. I have taken a couple of falls and a hard flip since riding again and I am amazed that I haven't gottent seriously injured - it must be my prayers for protection and safety from God! I will stick with this bicycle for a long time. I am also interested in finding folks whom have successfully installed disc brakes on a 1997 CSV900! I have seen a couple of photos on the internet and it looks good.



bigdudecycling said:


> Nice work in sticking with your Super V. If it works stick with it!! Don't buy into the marketing that you need a new bike every couple of years! Lots of older bikes are build much better (durable) than newer ones. Ride on!


----------



## CDSV900Rider98 (Jun 14, 2009)

*1997 cdsv900*

I am trying to load a photo of my bicycle, but I think they may be too big. what is the size limit for attachments?


----------

